# Noisy Filter Issue



## Aqua sobriquet (30 Jul 2019)

I bought an Eheim Classic 250 a while ago and it turned out to be very noisy. I’ve had one of these before many years ago and it was fine, very quiet in fact. I contacted the seller and he asked me to send the head back which I did. I took pictures of the packing and the box before posting and emailed it to them. I also sent them a video clip of the filter in use so they could hear how noisy it was. The head was posted 11 days ago and I’ve heard nothing. I have proof of postage. I sent them an email yesterday morning and they haven’t replied. I do hope I’m not going to have trouble getting this resolved. Thinking ahead I’m wondering if I can get a refund if the dealer doesn’t play ball. Not sure if I paid by PayPal (probably) or credit card.


----------



## tam (30 Jul 2019)

If it was through paypal you can dispute fairly easy through them, but I'd give them another day to reply first. Hope it's sorted for you


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (3 Aug 2019)

I finally had a reply and it’s been sent back. Sounds better at the moment but I’m going to run it without media for a while.


----------



## alto (3 Aug 2019)

If a filter remains noisy after sorting any air or impeller possibilities, I suggest returning for refund - sooner rather than later

I’ve several Eheims, Classic to Pro 4, and all were extremely quiet out of the box and remain so

I also have a Sicce “Whale” filter, unfortunately I didn’t end up using it for over a year after purchase, it _complains_ for several days after setup or clean before finally settling into relatively quiet performance (but remains louder than any of my Eheims ... and of course, Sicce distributor has since quit business in my area  )

You might request a Moderator move this topic to Filters etc Forum


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (6 Aug 2019)

I’ve had the Eheim running for quite a few hours outside recirculating a bucket of water. I then refilled it with media and put it back on the tank. The rattle has gone but there is still a hum coming from the impeller.

I should indeed send it back. It has intrigued me though why modern Eheim 2213 are so noisy when the old ones were so quiet? I know my old one was made in Germany, where are the current ones made? Is the design different in some way or are the new ones badly made or badly assembled. Looking on the net there are lots of stories of noisy Eheim 2213’s. Some folks have had three replacements and still not got a quiet one. I don’t actually need to run this filter at the moment. I’m running the tank on a very much quieter Tetra EX400. The Eheim can be used for other jobs where noise is not an issue. I’m also using the very nice media from the Eheim in the Tetra. 

I’ve decided that as full spares are available for the 2213 I will at some point carry out some experiments to see if I can make it as quiet as it should be. I will post any findings but I’ve got other stuff to do at the moment so it’s not a priority.

In the meantime, bearing in mind the number of complaints about this filter I’ve seen on the net and my own experience I would be very wary of buying an Eheim 2213.


----------



## zozo (6 Aug 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> I know my old one was made in Germany, where are the current ones made?



Well most likely in Asia, or another low labor cost country.. It used to be Eheim gmbh, but nowadays its & Co already. It simply means they became a Trade Mark and licence foreign facturies to produce their patented designs. There no longer is a Eheim factury situated in Germany. Maybe still a small assembly line for a small part of their products, than manufacture the parts elsewhere essamble it in Germany and they are intitled to put Made in Germany on it. 

Same as Mercedes Benz does nowadays.. Made in Germany?. No way, not anymore, maybe essambled in Germany.. Go and buy spare parts at the official dealer if you drive a Mercedes and inspect the box containing the part. It says "Genuine MB part - Made in Chez Republic. I still drive an 1982 Benz, it containes parts made heavy dutty by SWF. These parts are already 20 years out of stock SWF no longer excists and its replaced with plastic Chez Republic parts.  Zip is made in Germany anylonger. With every Geniune MB spare part i restore my old Benz it actualy slowly turns into a Skoda. 

The same goes for Eheim, the old fashion resource materials used 25 years ago are depleted.. What they still have is the Blue prints from the classic designs. Than send this over to cheaper producing foriegn low labor cost factories and reproduce it with the todays best available materials under Eheim licence. 

Lately i asked a local LFS for Eheim.. They said no longer trade Eheim products.. They switched to Eden, because its cheaper and beter quality. Hence Eden gives a longer factury warrenty than Eheim does.

And even Eden is a Trade Mark.. This you can see that at the non patented designs.. Other trade marks sell the very same products with a different brand name. Thus it roles out the very same factury, only the name they put on is different.

Not saying Eheim is bad, but you definitively pay a lot (If not to much) for the name they made in the past..


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (6 Aug 2019)

In hindsight I wish I’d never given my old one away.  Whether it would have survived several house moves is another matter!


----------



## TedBundy (7 Aug 2019)

It’s always the way


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (7 Aug 2019)

I can’t help thinking the Germans are trading on a false reputation these days. If you look at the car reliability statistics for example German cars are amongst the least reliable. Top cars for reliability are either Japanese or South Korean. How did that happen?!


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (10 Aug 2019)

I thought Eden had been bought by Oase?...


----------



## Hanuman (14 Aug 2019)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> I thought Eden had been bought by Oase?...


It has. https://www.oase-livingwater.com/en_EN/water-garden/meta/press/company/eden.html


----------



## Sergey (14 Aug 2019)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> I thought Eden had been bought by Oase?...


Yep. And since then the prices on their filters went up...


----------

